# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering confused

## saumya

:Confused:  

i did my my mech eng from pune uni in 2004..
and then i worked in tech support.. and now i want to shift in s/w dev..
i did my course from niit for 5 months (java,adv java ,xml,vb.net,asp.net)
and still waiting to get placed..
companies are coming but i get filtered because of the stream..
what do i do? m confused.. any suggestions..

----------


## RyanJames

What is your main programming language? What have you mastered from among those languages that you have learned. Its better if you master one language but have knowledge of the other programming languages.

Then after knowing that software, apply on the companies that are hiring on that specific software development. Being broad in applying for a job is really hard. Limit your application to a specific job that you want.

----------


## siva2020

i saw your query.you must search midiam level software company one year completed after that you swith over some other company

----------


## srikanth.kondapaneni

Yeah even I was in the same situation 1 year back...you should narrow down the search by saying so what I mean is that you need to select a technology of your choice and then prepare "resume" accordingly and then post it on the job sites.I would suggest you to go for "Java/J2EE" coz the scope is higher when compared to other technologies......

Cheers,
All The Best,

----------


## gony

Be Confident refresh ur subject well , ur branch has nothing to do with , ur NIIT certificate will compensate for it.

----------


## saqibrashed

dont get confused.
prepare for your interview very well as its not easy to get into the market of s/w dev.
One more thing, you will have to join the s/w house/company as a fresh grad because of no experience in this field. So apply for such positions which can just fulfill your qualification as well as which r looking for fresh grads.

Regards
Saqib




> i did my my mech eng from pune uni in 2004..
> and then i worked in tech support.. and now i want to shift in s/w dev..
> i did my course from niit for 5 months (java,adv java ,xml,vb.net,asp.net)
> and still waiting to get placed..
> companies are coming but i get filtered because of the stream..
> what do i do? m confused.. any suggestions..

----------


## anoop03

hey which coll pass out r u frm pune?by the way IT's the trend now n many a people frm various branches are being picked up for the same n are given training according to the company requirements.So if u dont get somewhere u shouldnt be bothered.There're many a reputed companies in pune itself which require people in bulk...there it doesnt matter frm which branch u're, u just have to play on your softskills.I heard currently EDS,Pune's having huge requirements,why dont u give it a try.

----------


## Isentropic

> i did my my mech eng from pune uni in 2004..
> and then i worked in tech support.. and now i want to shift in s/w dev..
> i did my course from niit for 5 months (java,adv java ,xml,vb.net,asp.net)
> and still waiting to get placed..
> companies are coming but i get filtered because of the stream..
> what do i do? m confused.. any suggestions..


why dont u try for CAD/CAM software? There is strong need of mechanical engg. having knowldge of programing language for devlopment of s/w's like CATIA V5, SOLID WORKS.

----------

